# STRASBOURG | International Business District "Archipel" | U/C



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

22 March 2020:










File:Archipel Strasbourg.jpg - Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

3locations said:


> Mes dernières photos :
> 
> View attachment 124907
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Source :



__ https://www.facebook.com/Osloarchitectes/posts/2939335879513213


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

JeanSzapolyai said:


> Quelques photos de mon passage d'hier dans le quartier
> 
> View attachment 180389
> View attachment 180390
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Mighty fine!


Alsa67 said:


> Quelques photos lors de mon passage dans le quartier ce matin :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

mézigue said:


> Source
> *atelier d'architecture King Kong*
> Chantier Terre d’Émergence
> Hôtel 4* Marriott + résidence hôtelière, Zac Wacken à Strasbourg


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Beautiful new pictures (to see them, consult the original post, linked below)


Cr4zyDuck said:


> Un premier lot de photos lors de mon passage dans le quartier cet après-midi.
> 
> Sa faisait un moment que je n'étais plus passé par là et sa a bien changé depuis ma dernière visite.
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

3locations said:


> Rapidement, quelques photos où l'on voit que les bâtiments continuent de sortir de terre.
> A côté du PE:
> 
> View attachment 354433
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

These photos are simply superb.


JeanSzapolyai said:


> Du côté du Wacken ça avance surtout sur le siège Puma et Osmose.
> 
> View attachment 519685
> View attachment 519686
> View attachment 519689


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

A comprehensive recent tour:


Alsa67 said:


> Quelques photos pour compléter le message ci-dessus :
> 
> - La vue depuis le "vieux" quartier d'affaire
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Magnificent new photos :


Alsa67 said:


> Petit tour dans le quartier :


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Two different sets of photos on the same day, you are really spoiling us! The second photo below should be made into a poster :


JeanSzapolyai said:


> J'étais également dans le quartier hier, la météo était propice pour faire de belles photos
> 
> View attachment 660406
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Splendid update:


vincent1746 said:


> Quelques photos, fin décembre :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Progress is being made


Alsa67 said:


> Quelques photos de hier matin sous la pluie :
> 
> Il y a de gros travaux sur l'allée du printemps qui borde la phase 1 de Archipel. Travaux paysager pour finaliser cette tranche? (je parle de la zone au sud des ilots entre la cité Ungemach et Archipel 1
> View attachment 1047760
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Many new photos, for your delight:


mézigue said:


> Source : Oslo architectes





Cr4zyDuck said:


> MAJ quartier du wacken, idem photos de cet aprem. Osmose 1ere partie est quasiment fini par endroit, perso je suis fan et j'attends avec impatience la phase 2 pour vraiment finir cette partie du quartier. La sa en jetera vraiment. Pour le reste, la vue depuis le maillon est sympa, on voit vraiment tout en 1 photo. L'ancien pex est complètement détruit et clôturé. En tout cas pour l'instant, plus aucune grue sur le site. Affaire à suivre...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377344637669670921


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

A magnificent set of new photos - really worth a long look.


JeanSzapolyai said:


> Je suis passé par le quartier aujourd'hui et j'en ai profité pour faire quelques photos :
> 
> View attachment 1327579
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

JeanSzapolyai said:


> J'ai pris quelques nouvelles perspectives cette après-midi :
> 
> View attachment 1490476
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Shops have opened and offices are being filled. The area will soon be completed!


fool said:


> Mon petit passage récent au quartier, ça commence à bien rendre, et donc j'ai vu que le carrouf était ouvert jeudi alors que c'était un jour férié ( super pour les employés), ainsi qu'un boulanger qui s'installe.. j'ai vu malgré la météo maussade des étrangers de passage visiter le quartier, qui donc n'est plus juste un no man's land mais devient de plus en plus identifiable...
> Mon album ici en deux parties :
> QAI
> QAI2
> ...


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

So boring.


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

It has grown a lot and gained a lot of colour since last time!


mézigue said:


> Source : https://drlw.fr/wp-content/uploads/2021/10/DRLW.mp4





JeanSzapolyai said:


> View attachment 2363652
> 
> View attachment 2363653
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Alsa67 said:


> Voici quelques photos de ce weekend du quartier Archipel :
> 
> Vue sur le premier bâtiment de l'ilot E
> View attachment 2718466
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Alsa67 said:


> Quelques photos de samedi :
> 
> Le bâtiment de logement du lot du siège de Puma
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Alsa67 said:


> Trois petites photos de l'avancée de la phase 1 du quartier :





-jojo- said:


> Le chantier de l’hôtel avance à grands pas :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

